# World's best and the most deadliest Anti Tank Missiles.



## Maarkhoor

*AGM-114R HELLFIRE II Romeo*










The AGM-114R multi-purpose HELLFIRE II, developed by Lockheed Martin, is the latest version in the family of HELLFIRE II air-to-ground missiles.

The HELLFIRE II Romeo has a length of 163cm and diameter of 17.8cm. The 49.4kg missile is equipped with semi-active laser (SAL) seeker and employs lock-on before launch (LOBL) or lock-on after launch (LOAL) to defeat a variety of targets.

The missile can be launched from helicopters, fixed-wing aircraft, ground-based tripods, vehicles and boats. The HELLFIRE II Romeo can carry a multi-purpose warhead for a maximum range of 8km.
*Specifications
Weight* 100–108 lb (45.4–49 kg)[1]
*Length* 64 in (163 cm)
*Diameter* 7 in (17.8 cm)
*Warhead* High-explosive anti-tank (HEAT); 20 lb (9 kg) tandem anti-armor
Metal augmented charge (MAC); 18 lb (8 kg) shaped charge
Blast fragmentation
*Engine* Solid-fuel rocket
*Wingspan* 13 in (33 cm)
*Operational
range*
546 yd – 5 mi (500 m – 8 km)
*Speed* Mach 1.3 (995 mph; 450 m/s; 1591 km/h)
*Guidance
system*
Semi-active laser homing
millimeter wave radar seeker
*Launch
platform*
Rotary- and fixed-wing platforms, unmanned combat air vehicles, tripods, ships, and ground vehicles




@Khafee @WAJsal @Sulman Badshah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Spike-MR/LR/ER*
*



*
*



*
*The SPIKE family of fourth generation anti-tank/multi-purpose missiles is produced by EuroSpike, a joint venture between Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and Diehl BGT Defence and Rheinmetall Defence. It includes three versions, namely SPIKE-MR (medium range), LR (long range) and ER (extended range).

The SPIKE-MR is a man-portable fire-and-forget missile that can be launched by infantry and special forces to accurately strike targets within a 200m to 2,500m range. The SPIKE-LR can be launched from a ground based try-pod and light combat vehicles for ranges between 200m and 4,000m. The SPIKE-ER is designed for launch by land vehicles, helicopters and naval platforms to defeat tanks within a range of 8km.

Missiles are fitted with tandem-charge high-explosive, anti-tank (HEAT) warhead and an electro-optical seeker for accuracy.

Specifications
Weight
Spike-ER from helicopter:
• Missile in canister: 34 kg(74 lb 15 oz)
• Launcher: 55 kg (121 lb 4 oz)
• Launcher + 4 missiles: 187 kg (412 lb 4 oz)
Spike-MR/LR from ground:[2]
• Missile round: 14 kg (30 lb 14 oz)
• Command & launch unit (CLU): 5 kg (11 lb 0 oz)
• Tripod: 2.8 kg (6 lb 3 oz)
• Battery: 1 kg (2 lb 3 oz)

• Thermal sight: 4 kg (8 lb 13 oz)
Length 1,670 mm (5 ft 6 in) (Missile w/launcher)
Diameter 170 mm (6.7 in) (Missile w/launcher)
Rate of fire Ready to launch in 30 seconds, reload in 15 seconds
Effective firing range 800m (Spike-SR) 2,500m (Spike-MR) 4,000m (Spike-LR) 25,000m (Spike NLOS)
Sights 10× optical sight
Warhead Tandem-charge HEATwarhead
Detonation
mechanism
Impact
Engine Solid-fuel rocket
Guidance
system
Infrared homing – Electro Optical (CCD, IR or Dual CCD/IIR), Passive CCD or dual CCD/IIR seeker 



*
*Javelin Missile*
*








The Javelin is a medium range anti-tank guided missile developed by Javelin, a joint venture between Raytheon and Lockheed Martin. The missile is currently in service with the US forces and has been combat tested in Iraq and Afghanistan.

The Javelin is considered the world's best shoulder fired anti-tank weapon and 12 nations currently operate the Javelin under foreign military sales from the US. Each missile weighs 11.8kg, while its command launch unit (CLU) and round weigh 6.4kg and 15.9kg respectively.

The Javelin employs a long-wave infrared (LWIR) seeker for guidance to destroy tanks, bunkers, buildings, small vessel and low-speed helicopters with a high hit probability. It can also be fired from tripods, light armoured vehicles, trucks, and remotely piloted vehicles. It carries a tandem shaped charge enabling a maximum range of 2,500m.
Specifications
Weight 22.3 kg (49.2 lb) (carry weight)
Detachable CLU: 6.4 kg (14.1 lb)[3][4]
Length Missile: 1.1 m (43 in)
Launch tube: 1.2 m (47 in)
Diameter Missile: 127 mm (5.0 in)
Launch tube: 142 mm (5.6 in)
Crew 2
Effective firing range 75 to 2,500 m
Maximum firing range 4,750 m (tested)[5]
Warhead Tandem shaped chargeHEAT
Warhead weight 8.4 kg (18.5 lb)[6]
Detonation
mechanism
Impact force
Engine Solid fuel rocket
Guidance
system
infrared homing 




*

*BGM-71 TOW*
*



*
*



*
*The tube-launched, optically tracked, wireless-guided (TOW) is an anti-tank and precision-assault missile system produced by Raytheon Missile Systems. The capability to fire advanced TOW 2A, TOW 2B, TOW 2B Aero and TOW Bunker Buster missiles makes the TOW one of the best weapon systems in the world.

The TOW missile system is used by more than 40 international military forces and installed on more than 15,000 ground-based and helicopter platforms. The system is widely deployed by the US armed forces on platforms such as Stryker, Bradley and HMMWV armoured vehicles.

The latest TOW missile versions use a radio command link in place of a wire guidance system. The missiles can also be fitted with tandem or explosively formed penetrator (EFP) warheads. The TOW2 missiles are launched from land-based tri-pods, vehicles and helicopters for a maximum range of 4.5km.
Specifications
Length 1.16–1.17 m (probe folded) 1.41–1.51 m (probe extended)
Diameter 152mm
Warhead weight 3.9–6.14 kg
Wingspan 0.46 m
Operational
range
up to 4,200 m
Speed 278–320 m/s
Guidance
system
Optically tracked, Wire-guided missile 




*

*LAHAT - Laser Homing Attack Missile*
*



*
*
The laser homing attack missile (LAHAT) is a light-weight anti-tank guided missile produced by Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI). It was initially developed for Merkava tanks, and can be fired from vehicles, helicopters, vessels and remote installations.

The LAHAT is a very compact missile with a length of 975mm and diameter of 104.5mm. It weighs 12.5kg and relies on semi-active laser (SAL) guidance to engage targets using direct or indirect designation system.

The missile can destroy stationary and moving targets at ranges up to 8km with pin-point accuracy. The high-performance armour piercing warhead ensures the LAHAT can penetrate even add-on reactive armour.
Specifications
Weight 13 kg (28.7 lb)[2]
Length 975 mm (38.4 in)
Diameter 105 mm (4.1 in)[2]
Warhead Tandem HEAT
Warhead weight 4.5 kg (9.9 lb)
Operational
range
6,000–8,000 m (6,600–8,700 yd)
8,000–13,000 m (8,700–14,200 yd) air launched[2]
Speed 285–300 m/s (940–980 ft/s)
Guidance
system
Semi-Active Laser Homing[2]
Launch
platform
105–120 mm smooth bore
rotary-wing aircraft 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Baktar-Shikan & HJ-8*
*









The HJ-8 or Hongjian-8 ("红箭-8" translated as "Red Arrow-8") is a second generation tube-launched, optically tracked,wire-guidedanti-tank missile system which was originally deployed by the People's Liberation Army since the late 1980s. Pakistan produces this missile system under licence as the Baktar-Shikan at Khan Research Laboratories.[2][3] It is able to defeat explosive reactive armour (ERA)*
Baktar-Shikan is a variant of HJ-8 that has been manufactured under license by Pakistan since the late 1990s [1] and had a successful first test in July 1997.[6] The missile and launch system can be quickly disassembled into four sub-units, each weighing less than 25 kg, making the system man-portable. Baktar-Shikan is also mounted on Pakistani armoured personnel carriers (APCs) and a modified air-launched variant is used to arm the AH-1 Cobra helicopter gunships and other helicopters of the Pakistan Army Aviation wing. Pakistan also exports Baktar-Shikan. The export version is credited to destroy all currently known tank targets with a 90% hit and penetration probability at a distance of 3 km.[10] Baktar-Shikan has been exported to Bangladesh and Malaysia.[11] An indoor training simulator is also available with Baktar-Shikan. It is an exact replica of the weapon and is used to train operators by simulating various target speeds, ranges and angles. The target's movement parameters can be adapted to the progressive skill level of the operator under training.[12] An optional laser aiming device is also under development to increase accuracy at longer ranges.[11]According to SIPRI, between 1990 and 2012, Pakistan has produced 21,350 Baktar-Shikan missiles
*Combat use[edit]*
*Bosnia[edit]*
HJ-8 (possibly the Baktar-Shikan variant from Pakistan) units were supplied to Bosnian government forces in the early 1990s. Used by the Bosnian government forces against Bosnian Serb tanks during the mid-1990s, the weapon proved effective enough to penetrate the frontal armor of M-84 tanks.[1]

*Syria[edit]*
Since June 2013, videos showing the use of the HJ-8 by Free Syrian Army rebels against Syrian Arab Army armour have surfaced and have been successful in destroying T-72tanks.[15][16][17]

*Iraq[edit]*
Since December 2014, videos showing the use of the HJ-8 by the Peshmerga against ISIS have surfaced
*Specifications
Weight* 25 kg
*Length* 1,566 mm
*Diameter* 120 mm
*Engine* Solid-fuel rocket
*Operational
range*
3000-4000 m
*Speed* 220 m/s
*Guidance
system*
SACLOS wire guidance
*Launch
platform*
Tri-pod, vehicle, aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Kornet-EM Anti-Tank Missile*
*



*
*



*
*The Kornet-EM is a multi-purpose anti-tank guided weapon system manufactured by KBP Instrument Design Bureau. The missile is designed to destroy explosive reactor armour (ERA)-fitted main battle tanks, light armoured vehicles, fortifications and low-speed air targets.

The Kornet-EM system can be mounted on either a portable launcher or a carrier-based automatic launcher. The system employs three types of missiles including 9?133?-2, 9?133F?-2 and 9?133F?-3. The automatic, laser beam guidance ensures the Kornet-EM to effectively destroy targets at a range of 10km.

The 9?133?-2 is an anti-tank guided missile fitted with a tandem HEAT warhead to penetrate 1,100mm to 1,300mm of armour. The 9?133F?-2 guided missile carries a high explosive warhead with a blast force of 10kg TNT equivalent, while the 9?133F?-3 includes a warhead with explosive force of 7kg TNT equivalent.
Specifications (9M133)
Weight 27 kg (29 kg with launch tube)
Length 1200 mm
Diameter 152 mm
Warhead 1000-1200 (9K135), 1200 (E), 1300 (D) mm RHA[1] penetration after ERA with Tandem HEAT,Thermobaric
Warhead weight 7 kg HEAT, 10 kg TNT equivalent Thermobaric
Detonation
mechanism
Impact fuze
Wingspan 460 mm
Propellant Solid-fuel rocket
Operational
range

Kornet
100-5,500m
Kornet-EM[2][Note 1]
8,000 m (anti-tank),
10,000 m (thermobaric)
Guidance
system
SACLOS laser beam riding
Steering
system
Two control surfaces
Accuracy <5 m
Launch
platform
Individual, vehicle 




*


@WAJsal @Khafee @Gufi @Indus Falcon @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Nag (missile)*
*



*
*



*
*Nag (Sanskrit, Nāg: Cobra) is a third generation "fire-and-forget" anti-tank missile developed in India.[2] It is one of five missile systems developed by the Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) under the Integrated Guided Missile Development Program (IGMDP). Nag has been developed at a cost of ₹3 billion (US$44.8 million).
Specifications 
Weight 42 kg (93 lb) 
Length 1.90 m (6 ft 3 in) 
Diameter 190 mm (7.5 in) 
Warhead 8 kg (18 lb) tandem warhead 
Engine Tandem solid Propulsion
(Nitramine based smokeless extruded double base sustainer propellant) 
Wingspan 400 mm 
Operational
range
 Land version: 500m to 4km (Air-launched: 7-10km)[1] 
Speed 230 m/s 
Guidance
system
 Active Imaging infra-red (IIR) seeker,
millimetric wave (mmW active radar homing seeker (under development) 
Launch
platform
 Nag Missile Carrier (NAMICA)
HAL Dhruv Helicopter
HAL Light Combat Helicopter 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Mızrak-U*
*



*
*



*
*Mızrak-U[2] formerly UMTAS(Uzun Menzilli Tanksavar Sistemi) is a long range air-to-surfaceanti-tank missile developed byTurkish armor and missile manufacturer Roketsan.[3]
UMTAS program was initiated in 2005 by Turkey's Undersecretariat for Defence Industries (SSM), specifically to provide T-129 ATAK combat helicopters with an indigenous guided missile. Following successful completion of Phase-1 under the Design Contract dated 29 September 2005 with Roketsan, Phase-2 Development Contract was signed between SSM and Roketsan on 31 July 2008. The project is being carried out in accordance with the Phase-2 contract.
Specifications
Weight 37.5 kg[1]
Length 175 cm
Diameter 16 cm
Warhead Insensitive Anti-armor Tandem Warhead
Engine Solid-fuel rocket
Operational
range
500 – 8000 m
Guidance
system
Two-way RF Data-link
Imaging Infrared Seeker or Laser guidance
Launch
platform
Rotary wing platforms
Unmanned combat air vehicle
Land combat vehicle
Naval platforms 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*HJ-12*
*



*

*The HJ-12 or Hongjian-12 ("红箭-12" transliterated as "Red Arrow-12") is a third generation, man-portable, fire-and-forgetinfrared hominganti-tank missile unveiled at the Eurosatory 2014 exhibition.
The HJ-12 is a modern, third generation anti-tank missile developed by China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO). The HJ-12 is a fire-and-forget system utilizing Lock-On Before Launch (LOBL) and is capable of being fired within buildings and bunkers due to its soft launch system. Once launched, it will home autonomously onto its target, allowing the operator to immediately take cover or reload to engage another target. The warhead uses a tandem shaped charge design with an estimated penetration capability of up to 1,100 mm of rolled homogeneous armour (RHA) after penetrating explosive reactive armor.[1] When facing non-armored point targets, bunkers and fortifications, the missile can be fitted with either high-explosive warheads or thermal effect warheads. Its fire-and-forget technology will reduce the number of anti-tank operators needed on a battlefield, which lowers probable casualties. When engaging enemy tanks and armored vehicles, the HJ-12 aims to destroy the top of its targets which the expert said is the more vulnerable point. The HJ-12 is China's first portable anti-tank missile, increasing the ability of the People's Liberation Army Ground Force to have more modern and mobile infantry forces. It is intended to enable China to catch up with anti-tank missile developments made by Western and Russian armies, like theFGM-148 Javelin and AT-13 Saxhorn-2. The missile is also available for export to armies in developing countries that would need to contend with third-generation main battle tanks, but the number of potential buyers is likely small due to its higher cost.[2]
Specifications 
Weight 22 kg (carry weight)
Missile: 17 kg
est 
Length Missile: 0.98 m
Launch tube: 1.2 m 
Diameter Missile: 13.5 cm
Launch tube: 17 cm 
Effective firing range 2000 m to 4000 m 
Warhead Tandem shaped chargeHEAT 
Detonation
mechanism
Impact force 
Engine Solid fuel rocket 
Guidance
system
infrared homing, CCD*

*



* 






@Hyperion @haviZsultan @Irfan Baloch @MastanKhan @Zarvan

@HRK

@Sulman Badshah @Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

*MILAN ER*
*



*
*



*

*The MILAN ER from MBDA is a new generation anti-tank light infantry missile derived from the MILAN range of missiles now operational with more than 40 countries.

The MILAN ER missile fired from digital firing post uses semi-automatic command to line of sight (SACLOS) guidance system to defeat targets. Each missile weighs 13kg, while the advanced Technology (ADT) fully digitised day/night firing post weighs 21kg.

The MILAN ER offers an extended range of 3km as opposed to the 2km-range of the last generation MILAN missiles. It is fitted with a tandem charge warhead to neutralise new generation explosive reactive armour used by some main battle tanks.
Specifications
Weight 7.1 kg
Length 1.2 m
Diameter 0.115 m
Warhead tandem HEAT
Detonation
mechanism
contact
Engine solid-fuel rocket
Wingspan 0.26 m
Flight ceiling -
Speed 200 m/s
Guidance
system
SACLOS wire
Steering
system
Jet deflector
Launch
platform
Individual, vehicle 




*
*NLAW (Next Generation Light Anti-tank Weapon)*





The next generation light antitank weapon (NLAW) developed by Saab Bofors Dynamics, is the first ever non-expert short-range anti-tank missile system operable by an individual soldier. The NLAW is in service with the armed forces of the United Kingdom, Finland, Luxembourg and Sweden.

Each missile launch unit weighs just 12.5kg enabling one-man-portability in confined spaces. The NLAW weapon system approaches the target guided by predicted line of sight (PLOS). It employs overfly top attack (OTA) mode for tanks and other armoured targets, while direct attack (DA) mode is used for non-armoured targets.

The single shape charge warhead of the NLAW has been designed to defeat modern MBTs fitted with ERA. The missile requires just five seconds of preparation time, and is compatible with night vision goggles and clip-on night vision devices. The combat range of the NLAW is between 20m and 600m.
*Specifications
Weight* 12.5 kg
*Length* 1016 mm
*Crew* One.
*Calibre* 150 mm Warhead
*Muzzle velocity* 40m/s to Subsonic
*Effective firing range* 20m to 600m
*Maximum firing range* 1000 m

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Brimstone too deserves a place.And also MBT LAW, from Sweden.

And also Konkurs M from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek

MaarKhoor said:


> @Zek
> Sir here we are discusing anti tank weapons not the systems to protect the Tanks.
> Can you please remove your post.


I merely responded to a question being asked, but I will remove my posts regarding the issue.
As for the issue in hand - Spike Versions
Spike-SR
the short range version of the weapon is a single shot, fire and forget, disposable weapon. It is a 9 kg weapon whose minimum range is 50 m (160 ft), while the maximum range is 800 m (2,600 ft). It is equipped with a uncooled thermal seeker. A low cost display attached to the missile case allows the missile's seeker to be used as an aim sight (which allows the user to dispense with the heavier and more capable CLU). The missile is capable of 'Fire from enclosure', which makes it suitable for use in urban environments. The warhead is a tandem charge design, allowing the missile to defeat ERA or APS systems.



Israeli soldier with _Gil_ type Spike launcher
Spike-MR
the medium range version. The weight of the missile is 14 kg (30 lb 14 oz), minimum range is 200 m (660 ft), while the maximum range is 2,500 m (8,200 ft) and is used by infantry and special forces.
Spike-LR
long range version (also known as "Gil"). The weight of the missile is 14 kg (30 lb 14 oz), and the weight of the complete system is less than 45 kg (99 lb 3 oz). Maximum range is 4,000 m (13,000 ft) and it is used by infantry and light combat vehicles. It adds fiber-optic communication to and from the launching soldier during flight. Reported armour penetration capability is more than 700 mm (28 in) of Rolled homogeneous armour (RHA).
Spike-ER
extended range or extra long range version of the weapon. It was formerly also known as the *NT-Dandy* or *NT-D*. It has a maximum range of 8,000 m (26,000 ft). It has a larger diameter and is heavier than the other systems, and is usually vehicle mounted. It is used by infantry, Light Combat Vehicle (LCVs), and helicopters. The Finnish Navy's Coastal Jaegers also operate the version in the anti-ship role. The weight of the missile is 34 kg (74 lb 15 oz), the launchers are 30 kg (66 lb 2 oz) and 55 kg (121 lb 4 oz) respectively for the vehicle and air-launched versions. Penetration is around 1,000 mm (39 in) of RHA.
Spike NLOS
"Non Line Of Sight" is an ultra long range version of the weapon with a claimed maximum range of up to 25 km (16 mi). It is larger missile with an overall weight of around 70 kg (154 lb 5 oz) that can be launched from the ground or from helicopters. It was developed following lessons learned in the Yom Kippur War, which showed a need for a high-precision guided tactical ground-to-ground battlefield missile. Codenamed _Tamuz_ (תמוז), the first variants entered service with the IDF in 1981, though this was not revealed to the public until 2011. In a deal concluded on 6 September 2011, the South Korean government has agreed to purchase an unknown number of Spike NLOS missiles.




Mini-Spike
On 2 September 2009, at an IDF exhibition held at the 3rd Latrun annual land warfare conference, the Israeli Defense Force unveiled a new member of the Spike family of missiles – the *Mini Spike* Anti-personnel guided weapon (APGW).Rafael claims that this latest member of the Spike family of missile costs and weighs only a third of the Spike-LR, while offering a longer engagement range of 1.3 km (0.81 mi) when compared to the Spike-SR.

Israel believed to be using a Spike version for it's Hermes and Heron UAV's according to foreign media


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Brimstone (missile)*
*



*
*The Brimstone advanced anti-armour missile, developed by MBDA (formerly Alenia Marconi Systems) with Boeing as the primary subcontractor, entered a pre-production development programme in 1996. It began quantity production in late 2004.

Brimstone entered service with initial operational capability (IOC) on the UK Royal Air Force (RAF) Tornado GR.Mk4 aircraft in March 2005. Following a series of highly successful batch and service evaluation trials, full operational capability (FOC) was achieved in December 2005.

The system has been operationally deployed on Tornado GR4 aircraft in Iraq and in Afghanistan in 2009.

Dual-mode seeker
In May 2008, the UK RAF issued an urgent operational requirement for an upgrade to the dual-mode seeker, in order to give the missile system a man-in-the-loop capability to reduce the possibility of collateral damage.

The RAF placed an order with MBDA for additional Brimstone missiles in December 2010 and a further order in August 2011. MBDA delivered the 500th missile in February 2012.

MBDA received a £35m contract from the UK Ministry of Defence in November 2013 to supply Brimstone missiles for five years.

Specifications
Weight 48.5 kg
Length 1.8 m
Diameter 17.8 cm
Warhead HEAT tandem warhead
Detonation
mechanism
Crush (impact) fuze
Engine Solid-fuel rocket
Operational
range
Brimstone I:
20+ km (12+ mi) from fixed wing, 12 km (7.5 mi) from rotor wing

Brimstone II:
60+ km (37+ mi) from fixed wing, 40+ km (25+ mi) from rotor wing[3][N 1]
Speed Supersonic (~450m/s)
Guidance
system
94 GHz millimetric wave Active radar homing and INS autopilot, dual-mode adds laser guidance
Accuracy = sub-1m CEP[3]
Steering
system
Flight control surfaces
Launch
platform
Tornado GR4
Typhoon (planned)
Ship (planned) 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Zek said:


> I merely responded to a question being asked, but I will remove my posts regarding the issue


Please remove your posts because the questions has been removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Ankit Kumar said:


> Brimstone too deserves a place.And also MBT LAW, from Sweden.
> 
> And also Konkurs M from Russia.


NLAW posted above and Brimstone missile posted below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*PARS 3 / TIGRAT Anti-Tank Missile, Germany*
*



*
*



*
*RIGAT LR is a third-generation anti-tank missile for long-range applications. The missile is also known as PARS-3 (panzerabwehr rakensystem 3) in Germany and AC 3G (antichar de 3e generation) in France. The missile is integrated on the Eurocopter Tiger helicopter developed for the French and German armies.

TRIGAT is a European programme involving France, Germany and the United Kingdom.

TIGRAT anti-armour missile development
Development of TRIGAT commenced under a European programme involving France, Germany and the United Kingdom.

A memorandum of understanding was agreed by the governments of the three countries in 1988 to cover the development of TRIGAT MR and LR. Germany and the UK were responsible for the development of the long-range TRIGAT LR, although the UK had no plans for procurement of the missile. Belgium and the Netherlands joined as associate members of the group in 1989.

In July 2000, the UK decided to withdraw from the TRIGAT MR programme, followed in September by the Netherlands. In 2001, the UK and France withdrew from the TRIGAT LR programme.

Specifications
Weight 49 kilograms (108 lb)[1]
Length 1,600 millimetres (63 in)[1]
Diameter 159 millimetres (6.3 in)[1]
Warhead 9 kg (19.84 lb) tandem HEAT
1,000+ mm RHA penetration after ERA from TDW
Detonation
mechanism
impact
Engine solid fuel rocket
Operational
range
up to 7 kilometres (4.3 mi)[1]
Speed 1,044 kilometres per hour (649 mph)
Guidance
system
Target Acquisition: Passive IR andtelevision CCD sensors in a mast mounted on launching helicopter
Missile guidance: Passive IR CCD sensors in the missile
Launch
platform
Helicopter 





*
@WAJsal @Khafee @Jonah Arthur @Ankit Kumar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

India needs to start working on a Man Portable anti tank missile.


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Nimrod (missile)*
*




*
*Nimrod is a long-range air-to-surfaceand surface-to-surface missiledeveloped by Israel Aerospace Industries. While primarily designed foranti-tank use, it provides standoff strike capability against a variety of point targets such as APCs, ships, bunkers, personnel concentrations andguerrillas.

Nimrod has a semi-active laser guidance system, capable of day and night operation. Its flight trajectory can be set below obscuring cloud layers, while a forward scouting team uses a laser designator to direct it from up to 26 km behind.

Nimrod may be installed on a variety of towed launchers, light combat vehicle launchers, helicopters, and fixed-wing aircraft. The primary helicopter launch platform for the Nimrod in the Israel Defense Forces is a modified CH-53 helicopter; this is not only due to the relatively large size and weight of the Nimrod missile, but because the CH-53 is a common delivery vehicle for Israeli special operations teams. The launching vehicle or aircraft may fire up to 4 Nimrods at once from a single pack
Characteristics[edit]

Effective range: 300 - 36,000 meters
Length: 265 cm
Diameter: 170 mm
Body: 18 cm
Span 40 cm
Weight: 100 kg
Speed: ~2000 km/h Or Mach 0.8
Propulsion: Single stage solid rocket motor
Guidance: Semi-Active Laser Homing
Warhead: HEAT, Fragmentation-HE, Thermobaric, Anti Personnel Munition
*


*FGM-172 SRAW*
*



*
*The SRAW (Short-Range Assault Weapon) program was begun by the U.S Marine Corps in 1987 as a replacement for existing unguided anti-armour rockets and grenades like the M72 LAW (Light Anti-Armour Weapon) and the M136 AT4. Between February 1990 and mid-1993, a demonstration/validation phase was conducted by several competing companies, with the first test firings occuring in 1991. In July 1994, the Predator design of Loral (now Lockheed Martin) was selected for the EMD (Engineering and Manufacturing Development) phase. It was not before 2006 that the official designation FGM-172A was assigned to the missile (before that, it was formally known as SRAW MK 40 MOD 0).

The FGM-172A is a small solid-fueled rocket powered missile, which is manually aimed and fired from an expendable shoulder launcher. The complete ready-to-fire system including missile and launcher weighs only 9.7 kg (21.4 lb). The motor is a "soft-launch" rocket with a low initial thrust, so that the weapon can be safely fired from enclosed positions. The SRAW is a fire-and-forget missile which can be used at ranges between 17 m (55 ft) and 600 m (2000 ft) against stationary and moving targets. During aiming, the SRAW's inertial reference autopilot detects the angular motion of the target, and during flight the autopilot directs the missile to a position above the predicted target location. The FGM-172A is armed with a downward-firing top-attack warhead (very similar to the BGM-71F TOW 2B), which is activated by a dual-sensor (laser & magnetic) fuze in the missile's nose.





Photo: Lockheed Martin 
FGM-172A 


EMD Phase I (Risk Reduction) was completed in March 1998, and was followed by Phase II (System Evaluation). In January 2002, Lockheed Martin was awarded the first LRIP (Low-Rate Initial Production) contract for SRAW, followed by a second one in January 2003. During EMD, a total of about 230 Predatormissiles were built, and the two LRIP contracts cover the production of 730 rounds. SRAW was to be a low-cost complement to the larger and more sophisticatedFGM-148 Javelin anti-armour missile, but further procurement after LRIP has been cancelled in 2003. In 2004, Lockheed Martin received a contract to refit all remaining SRAW rounds to the FGM-172B SRAW-MPV (Multi-Purpose Variant) configuration with a new multi-purpose blast-fragmentation warhead. This will convert the missile from an anti-armour to a direct-fire urban assault weapon, which better fulfills the needs of the USMC.

The U.S. Army evaluated a derivative of the Predator SRAW with a multipurpose warhead for its MPIM (Multipurpose Individual Munition) requirement. A variant named Kestrel, with a direct-attack warhead, was unsuccessfully entered in the UK's NLAW (Next Generation Light Anti-Armour) competition.

Specifications
Note: Data given by several sources show slight variations. Figures given below may therefore be inaccurate!

Data for FGM-172A (missile without launcher):

Length 70.5 cm (27.8 in) 
Diameter 14 cm (5.5 in) 
Weight 6.4 kg (14.1 lb) 
Speed 900 km/h (560 mph) 
Range 600 m (2000 ft) 
Propulsion Dual-thrust solid-fueled rocket 
Warhead Downward-firing EFP (Explosive Formed Projectile)






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan should for for both HJ-12 and new OMTAS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Force Awakens

Skull and Bones said:


> India needs to start working on a Man Portable anti tank missile.


We will soon recieve Spike ATOMs.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Force Awakens said:


> We will soon recieve Spike ATOMs.



Having in house developed weapons in the arsenal has its own perks.


----------



## Zek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*Medium Range Anti-Tank Missile OMTAS*










*Outstanding Properties of the Product*
OMTAS is an surface to surface anti-tank missile with infrared sensor head which has a range of 4 km used against armored targets, having locking in before/after firing and fire-forget/ fire -update.

Click to see brochure

*Basic Properties*

Insensitive Ammunition (Level V)
Tandem Warhead Effective Against Reactive Armor
IIR Sensor Head
Locking Before and After Firing
Fire-Forget/ Fire-Update
Data Link with the Launcher
Smokeless Composite Propellant Technology
NSN Availability
*Product Description*
OMTAS, developed by Roketsan for infantry units, is a surface to surface anti-tank missile system. With the advanced technology it has, it is effective against all armored threats in the field.

OMTAS, with its 4 km maximum range and 200 m minimum range, can function in all weather conditions, day and night. OMTAS, which can be used in fire-forget and fire-update modes, with the elasticity provided by its target update capability, offers possibilities to fire in covered position, to fire at targets behind cover, to point precisely and to evaluate the effectiveness of the hit, can be used against fixed and moving targets.

*Technical Specifications*
Diameter 160 mm
Max. Range 4 km
Min. Range 0,2 km
Weight 35 kg (Composite Tune Included)
Propellant Type HTPB-based reduced smoke composite propellant
Warhead Type Insensitive tandem warhead effective against armor with reactive protection 
Guidance Imaging Infrared (IIR)
Target Types Heavily Armored/Armored Vehicles
Assault Types Directly from above
Launcher Imager System Thermal and TV Camera
@Khafee @MaarKhoor @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER @HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

@Khafee @WAJsal 
Bros you hav't check from first post quite informative, i check other threads on this topic provids very limited info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

MaarKhoor said:


> @Khafee @WAJsal
> Bros you hav't check from first post quite informative, i check other threads on this topic provids very limited info.


Javelin...........?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Khafee said:


> Javelin...........?


Posted Sir

World's best and the most deadliest Anti Tank Missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Skull and Bones said:


> Having in house developed weapons in the arsenal has its own perks.




http://bdl.ap.nic.in/MediaRelease.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

